# I posed for dad...



## No' 8 (Sep 18, 2008)

My dad asked me and i could'nt refuse...


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 18, 2008)

In this kind of back light and reflected light from the white sheet he's sitting on, his eyes really stand out much!. You do like photos of your kids brightly backlit, don't you? Seems to be a bit like "your style!  
The two are VERY photogenic!


----------



## On The Way (Sep 18, 2008)

is there along distence  between the boy and the wall ??? 

it's a great photo 

​


----------



## No' 8 (Sep 19, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> In this kind of back light and reflected light from the white sheet he's sitting on, his eyes really stand out much!. You do like photos of your kids brightly backlit, don't you? Seems to be a bit like "your style!
> The two are VERY photogenic!


 :hail:Thank you very much.


----------



## No' 8 (Sep 19, 2008)

On The Way said:


> is there along distence between the boy and the wall ???​
> 
> it's a great photo​


a meter and a half.


----------

